# Mamb-25 brusless combos...



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

OK... I'm wanting to get into brushless... and have choosen 18th scale as my entry point... The Mamba-25 and 5400RPM/v motor is what I purchased, having decided that the 6300 and 8000 are more then I need right now...

Does anyone around here have any experiance with the Mamba-25 motor combos? One thing I can't figure out is... is there really a USB port/connection on this tiny brushless controler? Is it on some but not all Mamba-25 controlers? Looking at mine, I can't see how you'd connect any USB connection I've ever seen to this little thing. Searching the internet I get mixed information and I haven't yet found what I'd call a definitive answer... Some things I've read lead me to belive there is software and hardware out there that allows you to use USB to program some of the parameters on this thing... but other pages seem to indicate it might be more of a future option and/or that it's not available on all version of this little controler...

Also, I'd like to hear from anyone who has actual experiance with thes Mambe-25 combos... or if nothing else I'd like to start a place where people could discuss these things in depth. I think they have alot of potential, but there seems to be prescious little good information out there about em...

So what do you all know about the Mamba-25 brushless contoler/motor combos?


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I've actualy alread got answers to some of my initial questions... I just called Castle creations and spoke with I bleive his name was/is Sean.... The USB adapter connects to this litlle controler though the connection that goes to the ESC. So they do indeed have USB on this tiny little contoler. ALso, apparently the software is available for free download, but I haven't actualy got that yet... (but then I also don't have the adapter connector either...) 

I also learned that they are indeed working on a 10th scale controler (and maybe motor I didn't ask about the motor directly). I had heard they were working on the 10th scale stuff, and I got direct confirmation they are... Apparently ads will be apearing in RC magazines soon... the actual product doe NOT have a estimated release date at this time however... but it is on the way, and based on the early buzz on the Mamba-25, I think the 10th scale stuff could be interesting to say the least... 

I don't know much about this company Castle Creations... but my phone conversation and what I've read about the Mamba-25 have me really excited about what their doing with burshless stuff...

Please... if others have more info, dish it out...


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

For a brief info on the usb link, check here,,, it only mentions using it on the Phoenix,,, but its the same for the Mamba... you hook the cable to the input/receiver plug of the esc. http://www.castlecreations.com/products/airplane/brushless/phx-link.html . The 18th scale sites have quite a bit of info,,,, the trials and trubulations, and updates. The software that ships with the link was phoenix specific, and the Mamba software has to be downloaded from Castle's site.

I have the 4200 and the 6800,,,, I've run the 4200 on 3 cell Li-Ion, and the 6800 on 2 cell Li-Poly


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

Also, the Mamba software will update the software in the speedo if need be.


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

Did Shawn say anything about whether the 10th scale brushless system will be sensorless or not??


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I did not ask him any specifics about the 10th scale system, only if it really was in the works, and if it would be programable like the Mamba-25 and other Castle Creations controlers apparently are, and it was yes to both of my questions...


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Mac,

Have you had any problems with either of your Mamba combos such as 'coging'?

I was reading some info yesterday that indicated a number of people complaining about 'coging' even after some of the recent software updates had been aplied to their controlers. Near as I could tell, it would happen mostly with the 6800 and 8000 motors... and it also seemed like it was most prevalent with cheaper batteries. I'm not sure the problem even happened with people that were using LiPo batteries. It seemed the issue was largely with the batteries, when the motor was trying to pull more current then the batteries could supply. 

Have you had any problems at all? Perticularly problems such as the 'coging' people ar reporting? 

I haven't even fired up my motor combo yet... Still trying to decide what to do about a car... My motor is the 5400, and it seems that it may not be a problem with the 'cogging' issue, but it seemed a bit odd that people were still reporting this problem, when what I had read previously had lead me to beleive that Castle Creations had fixed the problem...


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

With my 4200 I had experienced cogging,, But it was one of the first batch of Mambas from horizon hobby. I was able to tune it out with the programming. As for the 6800, using the stock 18T pinion gear, and battery, I haven't experienced cogging. In the beginning it was batteries, and mainly cheap connecters,,, Then Shawn was sending out Capacitors to help eliminate cogging. The updated software seems to be working, and I can't help but think that some of the recent complaints are from people buying New older versions.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

It seemed a bit odd to me that there were still people complaining about the problem, because most of what I have read has been very positive. I was pretty sure that they had indeed sorted out all those types of issues. I kinda was thinking it was likely to be user error... and/or the a hand full of people making a fair amount of noise about it.

I'm building my M18 now... with any luck I may be ready to roll in by the end of this weekend...


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

the Mamba-Link software is just about the coolest thing ever. you'll need the Catle-Link cord ($25) and the software (free download). instead of counting beeps to set up your ESC, just click. it updates instantly and can be changed at any time. works on all Mambas.

the Mamba Maxx is coming, i believe they will start beta testing soon. if it's half as good as the Mamba-25 it'll blow the competition out of the water.


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

bigbadstu said:


> the Mamba-Link software is just about the coolest thing ever. you'll need the Catle-Link cord ($25) and the software (free download). instead of counting beeps to set up your ESC, just click. it updates instantly and can be changed at any time. works on all Mambas.
> 
> the Mamba Maxx is coming, i believe they will start beta testing soon. if it's half as good as the Mamba-25 it'll blow the competition out of the water.


I think your right!!

I run a Mamba-25 brushless combo in a buds v2 with lipo batteries and its
a blast!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

i've got a Mamba system in my Mini-T, and another in a 1/10 scale rock crawler, running an Axi outrunner motor. it's got gobs of torque (enough to shear a 5mm steel pinion gear shaft) and the motor and ESC together is lighter than my old ESC alone.

the Maxx system will be sensorless so it should work with Hacker, Feigao and all the other sensorless motors out there. you can also run a sensored motor on a sensorless ESC, just don't use the sensor. personally, i can't wait for the Maxx system to come out.

this is the crawler:










the brushless system has as much or more torque than the Titan 550 i had in there before. runtime on a Hobbyzone 900 mAh pack is about 30 minutes.

Castle makes quality stuff. i've had no issues with either system.


----------



## RCkidAGAIN (Sep 29, 2005)

So what is the best set-up for a RC18T, motor,gearing, etc. I just got a RC18T and I think that it moves pretty good for being stock(370) but I want to get a little more out of it. I already upgraded with some alluminum, MIP cvd's in front, adjustable titanium turn buckles, BRP foam tires... Whats next??? Let me know please!!!


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

how fast do you want to go? i know, stupid question...

use a 10-12 tooth pinion if you care about your motor. if you just want speed and don't care if it blows up, then use a 15 and don't touch the motor for about an hour after a run. an 11.1 lipo will get you all the speed you want regardless of which Mamba you choose. the 8000 model is almost undriveable but will get you an honest 50 mph.

for more information: http://www.castlecreations.com/


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

If you want to race the 5400 is the way to go. At the 18th scale truck nationals Tekin driver Zach Berry won with their 5400. 

There were alot of guys running the 6800 and well.....I got more laps in stock class than they did and I had to run rubber tires vs their foam tires......


----------



## jakeg1999 (Dec 5, 2005)

I have 2 RC18MT's both setup with the mamba 5400's. I have clocked them at just over 40mph and with the thunder power 2100 3 cell lipos I get just over 1 hour of flat out speed....I love them


----------



## trashedmaxx (Jun 5, 2003)

Are you guys running your mamba's on oval or offroad? I'm running on a carpet offroad track with the 6800 and its very inconsistant. It coggs alot and thottle input varies all the time. Would the 5400 help this, is my programing wrong? I tried multiple different profiles and it got alittle better but still not as smooth as my buddy's brushed setup(stock). I'm using a spektrum receiver if that makes a difference. I'm thinking about putting a brushed system in it.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

A long time ago... it seemd most coging problems with the mambas were related to batteries belive it or not... If the batteries coudln't put out enough current users would see cogging... (from what I've read)

I've never seen cogging with my Mamba... I was using 1100 mAh 2/3A cells... 

If it is too much amp draw and not enough ability to supply it... then running a milder moder like the 5400 would help... but I can't tell you for sure that's what your prolem is...


----------



## zekethebassman (Feb 9, 2005)

I have an RC18T with a ton of aluminum on it, and I used to run a Fantom Mini-Mod brushed motor until it burned out. I don't plan on racing any time soon, but I want it to go faster than what it used to (it's been dormant for several months due to lack of motor/funds to buy new one). I'll only be running 6 cell GP1100 battery packs in it, and wonder if I should spring for the Competition-X, or if the competition 6800 package would be enough for me. I've got lots of room to get this thing moving...


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

The 6800kv Competition model should be more then enough power... I've never used one in a RC18T, but in a M18 TC, it's insanely fast... I'd even consider the 5400kv model before considering the 8000kv model...


----------



## GEORGE LARRABEE (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey Rckidagain Put The Tekin 8000 Brushless In The 18t Thats What I Run On Carpet And U Cant Belive How Fast It Is Good Luck With What Ever U Get


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

iIhave had the Mamba 8000kv Comp X set up and 1320mah 11.1 lipo in the following and they are all RETARDED fast just ask big bad STU!!!! If you want insane fast go with the Comp X if you want driveability go with the others.

Kyosho NSR 500 Motorcycle 

It would self destruct at about 50+mph had steal gears and sprockets so it wouldnt rip the gears out at every throttle pull, yu could acheive 50+ if you could keep it from flipping over backwards or getting head wobble and self destructing, and getting it stopped after was just as exciting!

Mini T 

Non stop wheelie power and easily 60+mph even at half throttle ust hank it the rest of the way and carry the front wheels till you set em down or the truck flips!

RC18T 

Drivetrain killing, diff smoking tire blowing shaft chucking power!!! and easily 50+ mph


----------

